# Neo in Pictures (a Sable GSD story in pics)



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Well I'd like to start this thread for Neo (my sable WL Czech GSD) and share pictures of him as he is growing.

He is 5 months today so I think he earned his own thread here 

His pedigree can be found at https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2254433-fernet-z-herodesova-domu 

9 Weeks (at the breeder) 









11 Weeks (the morning after he arrived home)









12 weeks (The day before he went to the hospital with Parvo)









12 Weeks (at the hospital)









13 weeks (back home)


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

14 weeks 









16 weeks









4 Months 









18 weeks









5 Months









He is getting darker by the day


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh he's gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Gorgeous pup.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Stunning looking pup!!!!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

what a handsome little man! we have a 6 month old sable boy; they grow up way to fast. Its so much fun watching their coats change, it is quite possibly the best part of having a sable gsd


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Ohhh, what a handsome boy! He is a looker for sure


----------



## sabletable (Nov 5, 2014)

He is so handsome! I'm so glad he made it through the parvo episode, that must have been terrible.

I'm hoping for a sable when I get my boy. I love the changes they go through!


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words 

I really find him wonderful but I guess that's only normal


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

He's a stunner alright, I have a light sable and a 10 week old darker sable, I also love the colour changes


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Handsome pup! Scary to have to go through parvo...glad he made it through! I have a 9 month old DDR/Czech sable. Can't wait to see more pictures of him! I really like his sire : )


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

It's so funny how gangly they look between 8-12 weeks..then the next thing you know they are mini GSDs!!

What a beautiful dog. I think my next GSD will be dark/black sable {though that will be many years from now, my boy is only 16 weeks and my next pup will most likely not be a GSD}


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

So gorgeous! Lux will be 5 months in two days and he's also a Parvo surviver ? puppy wruvs to you!


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you 

I'm glad you are enjoying the pics it makes me feel even more proud (if it makes any sense  )

Any one who has a picture thread for his/her boy/girl feel free to share it here I love to look at progression pictures

Cheers


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Loved the pics. It will be fun to see more as he gets older.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Areli, 7.5wks, 8mos, 8wks, 9wks, 10wks,10wks, 16wks (approx), 5mos, 6.5mos,last 3 pics are of her this past week, she will be 7mos on Wed. She is 25" and 74.8 lbs as of Sat


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Your boy is absolutely lovely!! He is very regal and looks smart! 

God bless, 
Misty


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

A small update on my boy (who is not that small anymore)


@ 6 months









Christmas (not the best quality but still)









6.5 months 









7 months









And the latest I have


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

I noticed the sire of your pup is Nick z Jirkova dvora. How is he working out so far in terms of drives, sociability, inside the house, etc.?
*
*


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

He is so handsome  looks like you have him at a great weight! He looks awesome, lean and muscular


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

EMH said:


> I noticed the sire of your pup is Nick z Jirkova dvora. How is he working out so far in terms of drives, sociability, inside the house, etc.?
> *
> *


Take my opinion with a grain of salt, I by no means a dog expert and don't have past experience to compare with but, overall, Neo is a dream dog 

So easy to train: I've never trained a dog before & he is doing a wonderful job in both learning and showing me my own errors. He catches super fast & have a high drive (from what I can judge) and is biddable 

Sociability: A bit more social than I want lol always looking for being pet and played with. I have 2 kids of my own and he does simply great with them. He does have the bad habit of jumping (still working on that) and he did scratch them to the face or arm once or twice but it was with his claws and with no bad intentions at all we are just all learning to manage these situations & training him not to jump

He does get bored easily though & he does need a fair amount of exercise and play but, from what I could gather from the forum, much less than most people state in here. Right now, for example, he is on a 10 days rest from the orders of the vet (he has PANO from what I understood) so it's been a week he didn't walk except for potty etc.. and you start feeling him a bit tensed. I took him a rather long ride in the car today until he fell asleep and now he is back a bit calmer

What I can tell you for sure is that he is easy to live with & is a great dog with very stable temperament & wonderful impulse control. then again he is just 8 months old & am still fearing the coming few months when everyone seems to say they "turn evil"

Hope it helped


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Lobo dog said:


> He is so handsome  looks like you have him at a great weight! He looks awesome, lean and muscular


Thank you :laugh::laugh: it means to me.

He is 8 months and just under 60 pounds so by no means on the heavy side


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome boy, I love his coat, and can I say that your fire place is awesome


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Handsome boy!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## BIG UN (Feb 2, 2015)

gorgeous!
you forget just how quickly they shoot up in size!!


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice looking dog there, Chou. It looks like you're on the coast of Lebanon, but I see snow. I had hear that it snows in Lebanon, but it's hard to imagine.

Sounds like he will be a bruiser at 18-24 months.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks guys for the heartwarming replies



[email protected] said:


> can I say that your fire place is awesome


My favorite spot in the house, nothing like a good fire, Christmas tree a GSD and a whiskey lol



WirelessG said:


> It looks like you're on the coast of Lebanon, but I see snow. I had hear that it snows in Lebanon, but it's hard to imagine.


Lebanon is one of these countries where you can literally ski & swim within a few minutes of each others (in late spring).

Mountains are really very close to the coast (from 30 min to 1h30 drive time) Highest mountain is at about 10000 feet so yea it snows 

Thanks for reading


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Great looking dog, love the pics


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Gorgeous dog, love the pictures and look forward to more as he continues to grow!


I also love your fireplace


----------



## DizzySnowFire (Jan 22, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/vicky.lynn...0205923077902015.1073741834.1411291085&type=1
That's my girl
She's sable and that's why I kind of rescued her....because I didn't want the typically GSD look. I want a White(still do) or a dark black and I found her. Boy was I lucky! She's the best thing that has happen to me since I got her


----------



## AKgirl (Jan 14, 2015)

He's very pretty.  love those sables!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo! Great looking pup!


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Here he is at 9 months 

I feel he is starting to fill up, specially on the neck. I have already extended his collar with 3 additional links.

BTW if anyone can/wants to critic I'm fully open 










and a pic I like 










Cheers


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous boy and someone else beat me to it but love your fireplace! hehehehe


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

He is still 9 months (well he was 9 months - now he is 9 months + ) but I am feeling he is filling up quickly, I might be imagining it but I can just see him getting bigger lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love your pictures . Your boy is very handsome and I also love your fireplace.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Time to update this thread... hard to realize that he is still a puppy after all just in a big body

10 Months











11 months











1 year  YAY










15 months









He is so skinny...


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you RZZNSTR for looking


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I am glad you have continued to update his thread  I never get bored of seeing all the changes that occur within their two years of life! He is so handsome! :wub:


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

You have very beautiful boy :wub:


----------

